# Wedding label



## Conquistadude (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I made the label we are using use for the wine we made for wedding tell me what you think. and what do you think of its name.









I might add some wind swept leaves flying around, but not sure yet.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 22, 2009)

I like it...

with or without leaves..

and also..

congratulations 

Allie


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I like it too. Congratulations from me too.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Wine4Me (Mar 22, 2009)

Neat picture!!!~


----------

